# Need Fulltime Job ASAP



## kcarlton5@yahoo.com (Aug 30, 2013)

Would appreciate a Coding position within the Johnson City Tennessee area either Remote or local.


----------



## npricercm (Aug 31, 2013)

kcarlton5@yahoo.com said:


> Would appreciate a Coding position within the Johnson City Tennessee area either Remote or local.



We are doing some recruiting for coders in Brentwood or Franklin Tennessee. I didn't know if you would happen to have one of the president's contact information from that location would you?

Connor Beer
Business Development Manager
(O) 720-583-8446
(C) 720-409-7740
(M) 303-459-2525
connor.beer@equitystaffing.com
www.equitystaffing.com

98 Inverness Dr. East
Suite-320
Englewood, CO 80112

You might try this staffing agency. 

Nancy Price, CPC
Denver Chapter 
President
nprice1718@yahoo.com


----------



## kcarlton5@yahoo.com (Aug 31, 2013)

*Nashville chapter President*

Here is the contact information for the Nashville chapter.  That would be for both of those cities. Joyce Jones President of AAPC Nashville chapter, joycejones49@gmail.com 
(615) 430-2191.


----------

